# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Smart speakers, Bose Corporation, audio equipment, Framingham, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Bose Corporation

Home page - bose.com/en_us/products/speakers.html

----------

